# GSG Offers New Top Score Low Cure Athletic Ink



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Wilflex Epic Top Score is a new series of premixed athletic inks designed to print on polyester substrates that require a low curing temperature. Offered by GSG, this ink comes in 21 of the most popular team colors and delivers consistent color accuracy whether it’s used for print/flash/print or as an underbase. It also can be used on 100% nylon jerseys. 

Top Score has a matte finish, soft look, and is low tack, eliminating the need to catch the shirt at the end of the dryer. It offers good stretchability and bleed resistance. It can be printed through a wide range of meshes on manual and automatic presses. Containers range from quarts to gallons. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; e-mail: [email protected]; or visit the website at Graphic Solutions Group.


----------

